# Diabetic w/ Ashen & Ill



## tlkennedy5 (May 7, 2009)

The patient in question is a family member.  Patient is a 58 YOM type 1 diabetic.  He's on Humalog and Lantus for Diabetes as well as 40mg Lipitor, 81mg AMA, and 160mg Diovan daily.  About three weeks ago he started complaining of fatigue and chills.  He hasn't had any fever though (that I know of).  His complexion is ashen at times.  When this happens he is cool to the touch and usually goes to sleep.  BP: 138/90 P: 76 R: 18 snoring with periods of apnea.  Has also been coughing recently.  Had a case of the flu about 2 weeks ago, went and saw a GP and was given an antibiotic and a narcotic based cough depressant.  

Is this leftover flu stuff or something related to diabetes or what's up?


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2009)

Go have him see a doctor, don't ask for medical advice online.


----------



## Veneficus (May 7, 2009)

i would not trust for one second medical advice from an online source for a    3rd party

anyone who gives it is not smart enough to understand the risks and outright absurdity of trying.


----------



## tlkennedy5 (May 7, 2009)

hahaha silly me  I forgot that people on this forum rarely actually discuss medical talk, they focus more on riding each other out...should change the name to "yougotservedlife.com"

He went to a doctor I was just wondering what was up....

But in all reality, I rarely post on here because there are more people on here that take pleasure in starting flame wars and being macho internet people than there are people who like to discuss emergency medicine...:angry:


----------



## Sasha (May 7, 2009)

People discuss "medical talk" on here quite often, and the ones that do are smart enough to know that you don't give medical advice online, nor should you seek it online. 

He went to a doctor two weeks ago and is still having problems, so apparently he needs to go again. The doctor can tell you what is up.

And by the way, insulting posters on the forum is not the way to get your question answered.


----------



## mycrofft (May 7, 2009)

*I am boycotting posts asking for advice about friends, relatives, etc.*

My comment is that they need to see a doctor.


----------



## LAS46 (May 8, 2009)

From what I just read in the main post, he is not asking for medical advice... he was wondering if anyone knew if what he has seen was left over from the flu the PT had 2 weeks ago...

tlkennedy5 from the symptoms it could be several things including some symptoms from the previous flu your PT had. I would go and ask the MD or DO that your PT had scene and see what he says.

h34r:


----------



## reaper (May 8, 2009)

There is no way any medical provider can tell you what it is, without an assessment! Could be the Flu,cardiac,diabetic, or any other 1000 things.

Have him go back to the DR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cprguys (May 17, 2009)

*Ashen the wrong question*

It is very important to have your relative seen by a doctor.  Like others have stated it could be a bunch of different problems that are going on.  Good luck!!!


----------

